# do you use pharma hgh? what dose do you run?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Those who use pharma hgh im curious what dose you lot run and what results you had on your dose. going to be using genotropin and norditropin for a good few months. so good to see peoples results at different doses.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i was going to run HGH at some point this year until i crunched the numbers and realised how much it would cost for a decent run

crazy expensive!

i know a lot of guys are combining HGH with peptides to piggy back off the natural GH pulse from the peps and to cut down on the outrageous price


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Generally 4iu ED unless blasting it, if blasting it 6-10iu.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Bensif what have your results been like?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> @Bensif what have your results been like?


Mixed bag really. I mean it definitely helped me add more lean tissue in conjunction with slin. Without slin IMO it just raised my calorie requirements. It also kept me leaner.

Cutting I was dropping fat incredibly fast, sometimes a little too fast, was getting very flat on a regular basis.

Downside is the lethargy. Anything over 2iu and I'm a walking zombie. The longer I use it the worse it gets for some reason. I take 3-4 week breaks when it gets too much. Lethargy seems to go hand in hand with water retention but also how much I am pushing the calories and training.

Is it worth the cost? I would say for 99% me included at this stage... No. If you are competing on a national or pro stage it's a different story, or if you have a lot of disposable income.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm using 5 ius and its gets expensive and unless your have a spare grand or 2 to spend on it

use something's else


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I ran 8 iu for two months after building up from 2 over a week and I can categorically say it was miraculous. I used simplex direct from a pharmacy.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm currently running Omnitrope, UK pharma.

4iu on training days, and 2iu on non training days. Finding that in the morning upon waking, it's a bit hard to make a fist, as my knuckles are tight and hurting.

Training is going well with it and recovery is good and muscles are feeling full. Running it alongside Nebido, but will probably add Deca or Tren to this soon.

Will see how this goes for about 2 months. If I see decent results, then I'll stick with it. If the results are mediocre, then I'm going to knock it on the head and buy some new bits to mod my old car a bit more.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What are the Hygetropin kits like anyone? their not Pharma are they? just good Chinese stuff, I guess?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ive used simplexx a fair few times as i used to get it cheap from lad who got it from the chemist, 3 iu ed was just right imo, i didnt notice any extra gains as such but was running steroids alongside so hard to tell , but when running trt it did help me hold onto whjat i gained on cycle, kept me lean and gave me general boost in vitality better pump, bit fuller , skin looked better mood better ect, i also did a blast for about 6 week doing 10iu mon wed fri and peps on off days , i went up a ring size and bloated quite badly but after the bloat went i did look pretty good considering i was bulking at the time, the main benefit for me has my lower back is much better,

as for is is better than hyge ect , id yes is say so but not worth the full price tag, i think you would get better results using a bit more generic hgh and few peps while still saving a lot of coin


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Starz said:


> What are the Hygetropin kits like anyone? their not Pharma are they? just good Chinese stuff, I guess?


good stuff mate, i used a few boxes with no complaints , dose what i expected. i do like hgh but for what it dose v cost i cant justify running atm or in the foreseeable future... saving for new car  so sticking with peps .


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

GMO said:


> good stuff mate, i used a few boxes with no complaints , dose what i expected. i do like hgh but for what it dose v cost i cant justify running atm or in the foreseeable future... saving for new car  so sticking with peps .


What peps do you use pal?

I don't know an awful lot at all about peps, but I know they have their place. I imagine likes of Insulin is mainly used to bulk & absorb more nutrients from food, put on lots of weight fast & get the ''Fullness'', were as HGH, is more for keeping one lean? can you just add likes of HGH to any cycle & benefit from it? I also gather needs to be ran 6 months or so, to really see a difference? peptides are interesting peds, I must admit lol.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Starz said:


> What peps do you use pal?
> 
> I don't know an awful lot at all about peps, but I know they have their place. I imagine likes of Insulin is mainly used to bulk & absorb more nutrients from food, put on lots of weight fast & get the ''Fullness'', were as HGH, is more for keeping one lean? can you just add likes of HGH to any cycle & benefit from it? I also gather needs to be ran 6 months or so, to really see a difference? peptides are interesting peds, I must admit lol.


im far from an expert with peps mate ,but my fave peps are ghrp2 and ghrp6, ive not used cjc along side yet (though i have some for next cycle to see what diffence is) as ive had some nice results using ghrps alone, 100mg 3x ew ,best results cam from using hgh and ghrp6 together ..id say adding hgh or some peps to any cycle or to life in general will be of benefit as it dose help but they not steroids, the real gains seem to had when its ran with slin. Hgh dose not need to be ran for months on end at all mate, this was a common misconception (bro science) that was all over the boards for years. cycles of hgh as short as 6 weeks have been shown to be effective. @Pscarb is the man to speak to about peps, there is a canny good read on them by himin the peps forum. probs makes more sense than me rambling on lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sunpower said:


> How much did you get it ?


Prices cannot be discussed. Doesn't bode well for your first post.

Welcome btw


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jeffj said:


> Those who use pharma hgh im curious what dose you lot run and what results you had on your dose. going to be using genotropin and norditropin for a good few months. so good to see peoples results at different doses.


everyone will react differently to doses because diet, training, muscle mass, condition etc all come in to play.......

there was once a study carried out on athletes that trained and had a nailed nutrition plan, the purpose of the study was to show that results can be seen within 6 weeks of using GH....

the outcome was very positive, the subjects took 8iu of pharma GH M/W/F the results from the study was a mean value of 3kg Fat Free Weight gain with a 1.5% fat loss in 6 weeks

this is a relevant study to those who follow a Bodybuilding lifestyle, as it was carried out on trained individuals, the difference with these subjects and most who look towards the GH route is that in this study diet, training etc was consistent something that fails so many that think GH is the route to greatness.......

i follow this protocol and find the results very good....


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Pscarb do you find the higher dose eod dosing better? the primary goal is not fat loss as such its more to work in synergy with my AAS and slin on my bulk (not expecting much mass from the gh i know that's not what it does) and to keep fat gains to a minimum while using the slin. was originally planning on starting around 4iu ed with the pharma gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jeffj said:


> @Pscarb do you find the higher dose eod dosing better? the primary goal is not fat loss as such its more to work in synergy with my AAS and slin on my bulk (not expecting much mass from the gh i know that's not what it does) and to keep fat gains to a minimum while using the slin. was originally planning on starting around 4iu ed with the pharma gh


yes mate hence the last sentence in my last post.........

take with AAS or not it is a good way to use GH, the study i quoted used subjects who did not use steroids yet gained a mean value of 3kg in lean tissue and dropped body fat in 6 weeks.......combine that study with a good steroid cycle and i am sure you can think of what the outcome would be....


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate hence the last sentence in my last post.........
> 
> take with AAS or not it is a good way to use GH, the study i quoted used subjects who did not use steroids yet gained a mean value of 3kg in lean tissue and dropped body fat in 6 weeks.......combine that study with a good steroid cycle and i am sure you can think of what the outcome would be....


Guys, please note. this increase of, '3kg in lean tissue', with which Pscarb references. can be a weight increase in any and/or all tissues (heart, liver, etc, etc..).

GH makes every cell in the human body grow, and unfortunately that does also include the size of your heart.

Make sure that you don't dose it too highly.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WrightStar said:


> Guys, please note. this increase of, '3kg in lean tissue', with which Pscarb references. can be a weight increase in any and/or all tissues (heart, liver, etc, etc..).
> 
> GH makes every cell in the human body grow, and unfortunately that does also include the size of your heart.
> 
> Make sure that you don't dose it too highly.


this is very true in a way because it is IGF-1 that increases growth of the cell from the conversion of GH, the risk is higher with those that use high doses ED opposed to 3 days a week which is what they did in this study........plus from what i have read the increase growth of internal organs is something that happens over a lengthy period not 6 weeks as with this study.....but i may be wrong have you got any studies to show the increase is quicker?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is very true in a way because it is IGF-1 that increases growth of the cell from the conversion of GH, the risk is higher with those that use high doses ED opposed to 3 days a week which is what they did in this study........plus from what i have read the increase growth of internal organs is something that happens over a lengthy period not 6 weeks as with this study.....but i may be wrong have you got any studies to show the increase is quicker?


what about when the 6 weeks is up Paul? Are you saying you follow the protocol as in 6 weeks also?

I am running 4iu of omnitrope now with 3 doses of 100mcg ipam/mod a day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dbaird said:


> what about when the 6 weeks is up Paul? Are you saying you follow the protocol as in 6 weeks also?
> 
> I am running 4iu of omnitrope now with 3 doses of 100mcg ipam/mod a day


not sure what you mean mate........this study was to show that the myth that you need to use GH for months and months to see results is bollox.....what i said above still stands if you are using GH for 3 days out of 7 the risks and side effects associated with GH use are reduced hugely.......


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> not sure what you mean mate........this study was to show that the myth that you need to use GH for months and months to see results is bollox.....what i said above still stands if you are using GH for 3 days out of 7 the risks and side effects associated with GH use are reduced hugely.......


Sorry I thought you ment that used 3 days, for only 6 weeks it was a reduced risk and you will still see results.. not 3 days for 6 months..

has there been a longer term study on the 3 day protocol to assess its long term safety then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok the point to me putting the study up was to show that you would get results in as little as 6 weeks using GH, you can continue to use this method for as long as you want, long term GH risks etc is well studied and there is plenty of information out there to show what these effects are when using it ED, you just need to extrapolate from such studies to the risks when you use GH for 3 days rather than 7 days per week.......


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> ok the point to me putting the study up was to show that you would get results in as little as 6 weeks using GH, you can continue to use this method for as long as you want, long term GH risks etc is well studied and there is plenty of information out there to show what these effects are when using it ED, you just need to extrapolate from such studies to the risks when you use GH for 3 days rather than 7 days per week.......


Sorry I see, your reply to WrightStar confused me about what you were saying about the protocol. My mistake. :thumb


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have 1.8iu (0.6mg) genoptrin. Just started. Will let you know how it goes.

Q. My dr said take every day. Would I be better off only doing mon-fri but take a higher amount (two pens on say mon and wed) as I train on those days? I also train Friday but don't want to take more than 7 a week as that's what the Dr said was ok to take


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> ok the point to me putting the study up was to show that you would get results in as little as 6 weeks using GH, you can continue to use this method for as long as you want, long term GH risks etc is well studied and there is plenty of information out there to show what these effects are when using it ED, you just need to extrapolate from such studies to the risks when you use GH for 3 days rather than 7 days per week.......


Would you advise using 10iu (split am/pm) eod is better than 5iu ed?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

@Pscarb, interesting theory on the gh dosing, and one that I might follow myself. 8iu 3x per week is a little out of my budget however, I'm currently running 2iu/day and accept that that is purely going to be for well-being/anti-ageing. However, if you were in my position, would you run 2iu 7 days per week, or 4/5iu M/W/F, I understand you prefer M/W/F but I'm just not so sure at the lower doses.


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

That's my q too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> Would you advise using 10iu (split am/pm) eod is better than 5iu ed?


for me i prefer EOD especially when using high doses (4iu+)



Fina said:


> @Pscarb, interesting theory on the gh dosing, and one that I might follow myself. 8iu 3x per week is a little out of my budget however, I'm currently running 2iu/day and accept that that is purely going to be for well-being/anti-ageing. However, if you were in my position, would you run 2iu 7 days per week, or 4/5iu M/W/F, I understand you prefer M/W/F but I'm just not so sure at the lower doses.


the point to the study (not theory) was to show that you do not have to wait 6 months to see decent results from GH use, this study use 8iu but 4iu would still give results just smaller ones.....

it is all down to what you can afford and be consistent with, imo age and physical development also plays a role...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

@pscarb following on from your post, would you say using GH would be better in a cycled style, e.g 10 weeks on 10 off, or simply used continually until you feel personal need for a break?

3kg over 6weeks in a natural athlete is a lot more substancial than I thought HGH would do,

also would you advise using peps at all along side GH if so which ones and at what dose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cam93 said:


> @pscarb following on from your post, would you say using GH would be better in a cycled style, e.g 10 weeks on 10 off, or simply used continually until you feel personal need for a break?
> 
> 3kg over 6weeks in a natural athlete is a lot more substancial than I thought HGH would do,
> 
> also would you advise using peps at all along side GH if so which ones and at what dose?


were did i say they were natural? all what was said is that they used GH for that time at that dose, although no steroids were used on this study it does not say they were natural.....GH is a great drug when used correctly and by correctly i mean your getting the correct nutrition, rest & recovery and training in to be fair most who use GH do not tick all of those boxes....

they either do not train hard enough or they compromise on nutrition be that they eat crap or they do not eat enough.......

there is no real need to cycle GH but then it all depends on what you are using it for and what method plus if you can afford it........

yes i would advise using peptides alongside GH once you have determined what the GH gives you on its own, a GHRP/GHRH combination 3-5 times a day is one protocol i would use.


----------



## mikeduin (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

Is there anyone that can answer the question from Starz, if hyges from .cn are good quality nowadays? Because there are some people on the internet that say they are scammed by them or getting bad quality?

PSCarb? Are you still using the .cn and like them?

Greetz, Mike


----------

